# Getting stuck into knife making



## no7fish (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi guys, I made a little fixed blade for myself just because I wanted one.  A guy said he liked the style and it would be just perfect if it were bigger.  So I made one to his dimensions.  I guess it didn't turn out as well as he had hoped because he hasn't indicated he wants to buy it, haha. 
Anyway, this is the 4th knife I've made.  I'm reasonably pleased with it, although it did turn out to be more challenging than I had expected.  
I'm curious what you guys think?  Would anyone pay for this sort of thing?  I guess I need to figure out how to make a sheath if I want to ask for money...  although to be honest I'm not sure it's worth the time I have in it so I'll probably stick to making them for family!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 1, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## paulito (Nov 2, 2016)

yeah i would buy it for a reasonable price even without a sheath


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2016)

Damascus ain't easy, and you made a beautiful knife for somebody just dabbling. Keep it up!


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice knife and I like the jimping on the spine.
Gary


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks very nice for the first few knives that you made. Be careful about selling them here, may want to put them " for sale " over in the hobbies for sale items. Good luck with it. Scott


----------



## no7fish (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks fellas.
I won't clutter this forum with sale posts, I really just wanted some feedback.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2016)

I think what is important, is whether you like doing it or not. I think it shows real talent as a beginner. Like I said, Damascus isn't easy. You just jumped right past "baby steps", and dove right in. If you can sell a few and make enough to keep at it, go ahead and do it. When it starts costing more to do than you can afford, then you might need to take another look at it. But as long as you are learning, and doing something that makes you feel good... go for it!


----------



## no7fish (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh, to be clear, I didn't make the steel.  I bought a rectangular billet from Alabama Damascus Steel.  I cut the profile and went from there.  Pretty basic stuff I think.
All the same, I really do appreciate the kind words.  I started this basically to give a couple people as gifts.  If the hobby can fund itself so that I don't have to pay for material then all the better!


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 6, 2016)

It's sleek and stylish.  You have a good eye


----------



## getaff (Nov 6, 2016)

I like it


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 7, 2016)

Just don't look at the "hard" numbers and keep it enjoyable. Suppose to be fun. Not bad grind lines for a newbie.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Nov 7, 2016)

Well done, like others have said very nice grind lines.
Its fun for me when there's no pressure and time is no issue.  
A production routine, ie, profit,  would kill it for me...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 7, 2016)

I've seen some nice knives in here over the years.

This is probably in the top 2 that I have liked (beginner grind lines and all - whatever that means).

I'd proudly wear that one till the day I died (if it came with a sheath...lol).


----------

